# Looking for teacher/nanny position with an Expat family



## anastasiasd (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I'm an English Native Speaker with a degree and teaching experience looking for a position as a PT nanny/teacher in Milan, Italy. I'm specific in wanting to work with a family that is "related" to the language (hence, posting on the expat forum)....
Either 1. they're English-speaking expatriates in Milan or 2. a "mixed family" with one parent an English speaker, the other an Italian speaker or 
3. the child goes to an English school full-time and is thus fluent in the language.

I'm available full or part-time. If you know someone who's looking, please let me know as well!

Thanks in advance,
Anastasia


----------

